# È morto Mino Raiola



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2022)

Azz...RIP


----------



## Giofa (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


Nonostante non apprezzassi nulla di lui mi dispiace


----------



## Snake (28 Aprile 2022)

cosa?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2022)

Rip


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

Un affarista, senza valori, attaccato al denaro. Spero si sia pentito dei suoi peccati. Ma mi dispiace comunque. Dinnanzi alla morte siamo tutti uguali.
RIP, una prece


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2022)

Rip


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


Ha vissuto come voleva, riposa in pace.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

*Ragazzi, mi raccomando. Non aggiungo altro.*


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.



Poveraccio

RIP


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Ellamiseria, che botta.
Fulmine a ciel sereno


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


rip


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2022)

Con tutti i colpi che si è preso... 
Non stapperò lo spumante perché, nel caso, mi serve per un'occasione ancora più importante che per scaramanzia non diciamo.
Ciao Raviolone, tanti saluti.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Aprile 2022)

Con quanti accidenti quotidiani ha ricevuto......cmq RIP.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2022)

Dalle tante news circolate nelle settimane scorse si era capito che non stesse bene. Però, addirittura così...


----------



## Maravich49 (28 Aprile 2022)

Mannaggia 54 anni però... che riposi in pace.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Aprile 2022)

Tutti i soldi del mondo non possono comprare la salute.


----------



## Marco T. (28 Aprile 2022)

R.I.P


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2022)

Mai piaciuto il suo metodo, però alla fine la faceva sempre franca (vedi Donnarumma) e gliene va dato atto.

R.I.P.


----------



## Stex (28 Aprile 2022)

Allora non erano controlli di rito


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


54 anni è davvero presto poraccio... tra i protagonisti del cast del mondo del calcio degli ultimi anni, la commedia necessita pur sempre dei cattivi per far emergere i buoni. Rip


----------



## mark (28 Aprile 2022)

Dispiace, ma sicuramente non mi dispero per una persona come lui.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuto il suo metodo, però alla fine la faceva sempre franca (vedi Donnarumma) e gliene va dato atto.
> 
> R.I.P.


Sì ma poi la paghi, extra lusso, soldi facili, purtroppo il fisico va preso molto prima altrimenti difficilmente ci arrivi a 60 anni.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


Potrei avere qualche responsabilità per tutti i colpi che gli ho mandato in passato?


----------



## Devil man (28 Aprile 2022)

Almeno se ne andato prima dell'Armageddon stai a vedere... avrà vissuto gli anni miglior sto magna magna...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Aprile 2022)

RIP


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.



A quanto pare cancro ai polmoni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Aprile 2022)

Mamma mia quindi i problemi di salute che si sentivano tempo fa erano reali…poveretto RIP


----------



## Roger84 (28 Aprile 2022)

Incredibile notizia! Tanti soldi guadagnati ma alla fine basta poco e..... ciao!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2022)

Prevedibile, ragazzi se siete sovrappeso vi prego mettetevi in forma, non sottovalutate il problema. I problemi vascolari sono la prima causa di morte nel mondo!


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2022)

Su sky non dicono niente.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Aprile 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Dispiace, ma sicuramente non mi dispero per una persona come lui.


E' il Karma, fratello.

Far finta che mi dispiace non è nel mio carattere... gli ho detto peste e corna (come del resto tutti quì sul forum).
Ma è stata gente come lui (lui in primis) che ha fatto precipitare lo sport più bello al mondo al limite del collasso, quindi speriamo non vengano fuori alri procuratori-squali come era lui.

Tanto qualche BimboM.... che andrà a piangere sulla sua tomba lo troverà di sicuro, non certo il sottoscritto.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2022)

RIP


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.



Non l'ho praticamente mai insultato, semplicemente perché lui vuoi o non vuoi, faceva solamente il suo lavoro e lo sapeva fare bene per quanto riguarda le sue tasche e quelle dei suoi assistiti. 

Però se n'è andato via molto presto. Che riposi in pace. 

Spero che Zlatan non senta troppo il colpo.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Aprile 2022)

Quando ha saputo del Milan Arabo non ha retto ... Scusate ma se la meritava pure da vivo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì ma poi la paghi, extra lusso, soldi facili, purtroppo il fisico va preso molto prima altrimenti difficilmente ci arrivi a 60 anni.


Dipende...Berlusconi mi pare sia ancora vivo  .


----------



## mark (28 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E' il Karma, fratello.
> 
> Far finta che mi dispiace non è nel mio carattere... gli ho detto peste e corna (come del resto tutti quì sul forum).
> Ma è stata gente come lui (lui in primis) che ha fatto precipitare lo sport più bello al mondo al limite del collasso, quindi speriamo con vengano fuoi alri procuratori-squali come era lui.
> ...


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Prevedibile, ragazzi se siete sovrappeso vi prego mettetevi in forma, non sottovalutate il problema. I problemi vascolari sono la prima causa di morte nel mondo!


Vivi nel lusso ma poi a 54 anni ci lasci le penne perché te ne sei sbattuto del tuo peso o di aver fumato per decenni.
Poi ci dicono che dobbiamo lavare le mani.
I controsensi di questo nuovo mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.



Antipatico, pensava solo al denaro costasse quel che costasse.
Alla sua salute bastava guardarlo per capire che ci tenesse ben poco.

L' umanità non risentirà certo della sua mancanza.

Pochissime qualità, ma non si può gioire mai davanti a queste cose.

Pace all' anima sua.


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2022)

quindi era seria la faccenda quando è andato da Zangrillo, altro che smentite dello staff per controlli di rito


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


mi dispiace per i suoi amici


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dalle tante news circolate nelle settimane scorse si era capito che non stesse bene. Però, addirittura così...


Era grave. Credo avesse un brutto cancro. Quando finì in ospedale qualche mese fa coprirono tutto ma era finito.
Non certo una bella persona ma mi spiace. A suo modo è stata una presenza notevole del calcio degli ultimi 20 anni


----------



## Gamma (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.



Fin quando si tratta di "odiare" sportivamente un individuo è tutto ok, fa parte dello sport, soprattutto del nostro (per noi italiani), ma non si può che dispiacersi per la morte di una persona, soprattutto giovane.

Riposa in pace.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2022)

Non avevo mai creduto a Zangrillo, ero certo si trattasse di qualcosa di grave. RIP.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi era seria la faccenda quando è andato da Zangrillo, altro che smentite dello staff per controlli di rito



Operato per cancro ai polmoni, ma ormai era tardi.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Aprile 2022)

RIP e condoglianze alla famiglia

Professionalmente mai piaciuto (eufemismo) come persona ma è pur sempre un essere umano. 

Per l’ennesima riprova che non ci son soldi che tengano quando si parla di salute


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2022)

Oltre a sky neanche l'ANSA la da questa notizia.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi era seria la faccenda quando è andato da Zangrillo, altro che smentite dello staff per controlli di rito


Succede sempre così. Anche quando le cose sono serie, si smentisce solitamente. Vedi anche con il povero Fabrizio Frizzi quando ebbe il malore pochi mesi prima della morte e si fece credere che non era stato nulla di che, giustamente per non avere "assalti" mediatici.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Operato per cancro ai polmoni, ma ormai era tardi.


Fumava?


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

La gazza comunque ha aspettato cosa? un quarto d'ora prima di dare la notizia (molto dopo mw)? bello il giornalismo sportivo quando fai brutte figure in passato e aspetti di mandare il "beccamorto" per poter poi sparare la notizia in tranquillità.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Aprile 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Oltre a sky neanche l'ANSA la da questa notizia.


C'è su La Repubblica.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Succede sempre così. Anche quando le cose sono serie, si smentisce solitamente. Vedi anche con il povero Fabrizio Frizzi quando ebbe il malore pochi mesi prima della morte e si fece credere che non era stato nulla di che, giustamente per non avere "assalti" mediatici.


A me lo aveva detto mesi fa mio fratello che fa il giornalista sportivo. La notizia si sapeva in ambito calcistico


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Oltre a sky neanche l'ANSA la da questa notizia.


La danno tutti, inclusi Repubblica e il Messaggero, basta una veloce googlata eh?


----------



## Milo (28 Aprile 2022)

Se aveva una famiglia, mi dispiace molto per loro.

stop


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Prevedibile, ragazzi se siete sovrappeso vi prego mettetevi in forma, non sottovalutate il problema. I problemi vascolari sono la prima causa di morte nel mondo!


Non sappiamo nulla sulla sua malattia, non è assolutamente detto che c'entrasse la sua obesità. Ho perso persone care di cancro che erano magre e in forma e giovani, quindi...


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La danno tutti, inclusi Repubblica e il Messaggero, basta una veloce googlata eh?


Oh calmino ho detto solo che sky non l'ha data.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo nulla sulla sua malattia, non è assolutamente detto che c'entrasse la sua obesità. Ho perso persone care di cancro che erano magre e in forma e giovani, quindi...


Si certo, ma il messaggio vale in generale. Secondo me la probabilità che sia morto di quello è altissima


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


Chiaramente, nonostante il soggetto, è una notizia che colpisce.
Effettivamente dopo la notizia del ricovero di qualche mese fa non si era saputo più nulla, lo avevo inteso come se si fosse ripreso (anche se non lo si era più visto nei Mass media).

In questi momenti per rispetto dei familiari non mi esprimo su ciò che penso di lui come persona, una morte è sempre una cosa brutta per chi gli ha voluto bene.


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dipende...Berlusconi mi pare sia ancora vivo  .


Che c'entra lui ha impiantato gli organi di giovani e bambini...


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


Eh? Datemi della m€rda, ma non riesco a dispiacermene troppo, giusto per i familiari, ma non certo per lui.


----------



## David Drills (28 Aprile 2022)

A cominciare da Ibra, che lo ha sempre considerato un amico, mi dispiace per tutti i suoi cari.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Oh calmino ho detto solo che sky non l'ha data.


Ma son calmissimo ahah


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2022)

Le persone cattive nel mondo sono ben altre, non di certo Mino Raiola che alla fine faceva solamente parte di una grande giostra composta da milionari perlopiù viziati, perché è questo che è il calcio.
Sfido chiunque a trovare un mio commento contro Raiola, non perché io lo stimassi, ma per il semplice fatto che lui faceva quello che gli chiedevano i suoi assistiti.

Abbiamo tutti la memoria corta?
Hamsik nei suoi anni migliori da calciatore, quando lo cercavano svariati top team, aveva Raiola come procuratore, eppure rimase a Napoli... Mino ha sempre fatto da scudo ai suoi assistiti che non avevano le palle di dire chiaramente che se ne andavano via per soldi.

Non lo sto santificando, ne lo voglio difendere a spada tratta, ma ora che è morto il calcio non migliorerà mica, come pensano in molti, semplicemente perché il problema non era Raiola, che era solamente una pedina in uno scacchiere gigante.


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Aprile 2022)

Prendere Haaland prima di subito


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Aprile 2022)

Sono dispiaciuto? No. 
Avevo rispetto per l'uomo? No. 
Avevo rispetto per il professionista? No.
Gli auguro ugualmente di riposare in pace? Si.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si certo, ma il messaggio vale in generale. Secondo me la probabilità che sia morto di quello è altissima


Quello diciamo che velocizza il tutto, normalmente si vive in attesa di, se tu aspetti le patologie in questo stato normalmente poi è troppo tardi per fare qualsiasi cosa, puoi anche avere mezzo mlrd di € in banca, cambia poco.
Hanno messo ai domiciliari il mondo per un'influenza, allora facessero le cose per bene e obbligassero al tso gli obesi o i fumatori, ma non lo fanno perché le morti servono al sistema e tu puoi tranquillamente fumare o comprare beni secondari e terziari per i fatti tuoi apparendo comunque sano perché ti sei sottoposto a trattamenti speciali.
Non scandalizzatevi, sono cose normali, certo a 54 anni sei giovanissimo e molte persone con gli stessi soldi forse avrebbero reagito un po' prima, altri non so, forse avevano altro per la testa, per colpa anche del ruolo che uno ricopre, come puoi fregare una persona che per decenni si è fatta i soldi grazie ad un sistema marcio e senza limiti? beh normalmente con poco, anche se gli fai vedere la ciccia o gli parli di tumori lui sarà sempre il procuratore n°1 al mondo che non guarda in faccia a nessuno, invincibile.
Strana la vita eh?


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


Non mi è mai piaciuto, ma mi dispiace davvero. Che riposi in pace.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh? Datemi della m€rda, ma non riesco a dispiacermene troppo, giusto per i familiari, ma non certo per lui.


Capisco perfettamente, ma in fin dei conti lui faceva il suo lavoro..le sue porcate gliele permettevano e lui giustamente pensava ad arricchirsi. Moralmente sbagliato ma gli hanno concesso di fare il bello e cattivo tempo


----------



## singer (28 Aprile 2022)

A me dispiace.
Il tifo va bene durante i 90 minuti della partita. Non prima, nè dopo.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le persone cattive nel mondo sono ben altre, non di certo Mino Raiola che alla fine faceva solamente parte di una grande giostra composta da milionari perlopiù viziati, perché è questo che è il calcio.
> Sfido chiunque a trovare un mio commento contro Raiola, non perché io lo stimassi, ma per il semplice fatto che lui faceva quello che gli chiedevano i suoi assistiti.
> 
> Abbiamo tutti la memoria corta?
> ...


Amico permettimi di aggiungere:quanti sono quelli qua dentro,me compreso,che avrebbero portato avanti quel lavoro in modo diverso dal suo?Ha sempre cercato di massimizzare il prodotto,a favore suo e a favore del prodotto stesso.Lo abbiamo odiato sportivamente ma non posso nascondere che un velo di tristezza mi e' salito,come mi accade sempre quando viene a mancare qualcuno che ha caratterizzato la mia vita da tifoso,che riposi in pace.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Aprile 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si certo, ma il messaggio vale in generale. Secondo me la probabilità che sia morto di quello è altissima


Oltre all’obesità essendo cancro ai polmoni forse ha inciso anche e sopratutto il fumo, non so se era un accanito fumatore… ma lo diranno i medici


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2022)

E Zizzo ora che farà senza la balia?ad ogni intervista sblatterera qualche verso dalla bocca,si sporcherà la maglietta di sugo,gli colerá il muco dal naso,si orinerá addosso...


----------



## Mika (28 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le persone cattive nel mondo sono ben altre, non di certo Mino Raiola che alla fine faceva solamente parte di una grande giostra composta da milionari perlopiù viziati, perché è questo che è il calcio.
> Sfido chiunque a trovare un mio commento contro Raiola, non perché io lo stimassi, ma per il semplice fatto che lui faceva quello che gli chiedevano i suoi assistiti.
> 
> Abbiamo tutti la memoria corta?
> ...


Hamsik lo ha lienziato quando voleva portarlo al Milan e lui voleva rimanere al Napoli (aveva 22 anni, il Napoli era appena tornato in A e il Milan alzava ancora le CL).

Detto questo RIP, non aggiungo altro per rispetto ad morto.


----------



## singer (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Capisco perfettamente, ma in fin dei conti lui faceva il suo lavoro..le sue porcate gliele permettevano e lui giustamente pensava ad arricchirsi. Moralmente sbagliato ma gli hanno concesso di fare il bello e cattivo tempo


Cosa sarebbe moralmente sbagliato? Quali sarebbero le porcate? Rispettare i contratti? Adempiere al meglio al mandato ricevuto dai propri assistiti?


----------



## sunburn (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A quanto pare cancro ai polmoni.


Ah cavoli, il big killer. È devastante, nessuno lo merita.
Che la terra gli sia lieve.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Capisco perfettamente, ma in fin dei conti lui faceva il suo lavoro..le sue porcate gliele permettevano e lui giustamente pensava ad arricchirsi. Moralmente sbagliato ma gli hanno concesso di fare il bello e cattivo tempo


Hai ragione su tutto, sul serio, ma son sincero, non riesco a dispiacermi per lui, solo per i familiari, sarò fin troppo cinico ma son convinto che al mondo non se ne sentirà la mancanza


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Hamsik lo ha lienziato quando voleva portarlo al Milan e lui voleva rimanere al Napoli (aveva 22 anni, il Napoli era appena tornato in A e il Milan alzava ancora le CL).
> 
> Detto questo RIP, non aggiungo altro per rispetto ad morto.



Lo cercava il Milan e lo United nel 2012 e aveva ancora Raiola. 
So che poi cambiò procuratore Marek, e questo sta proprio a confermare ciò che ho scritto io poco fa!


----------



## ROQ (28 Aprile 2022)

Ennesima embolia polmonare improvvisa post 2021?


----------



## UDG (28 Aprile 2022)

R. I. P.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amico permettimi di aggiungere:quanti sono quelli qua dentro,me compreso,che avrebbero portato avanti quel lavoro in modo diverso dal suo?Ha sempre cercato di massimizzare il prodotto,a favore suo e a favore del prodotto stesso.Lo abbiamo odiato sportivamente ma non posso nascondere che un velo di tristezza mi e' salito,come mi accade sempre quando viene a mancare qualcuno che ha caratterizzato la mia vita da tifoso,che riposi in pace.



Appunto, lui sapeva fare il suo lavoro come pochi altri al mondo. I calciatori a regola dovrebbero essere persone pensanti, no? La storia che fossero tutti comandati a bacchetta da Raiola è sempre stata una cavolata. 

Anche a me è salita un po' di tristezza, perché vuoi o non vuoi faceva parte del mondo calcio, da sempre e che piaccia o meno era uno dei personaggi più carismatici del panorama e anche senza peli sulla lingua.


----------



## Mika (28 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo cercava il Milan e lo United nel 2012 e aveva ancora Raiola.
> So che poi cambiò procuratore Marek, e questo sta proprio a confermare ciò che ho scritto io poco fa!


Esattamente, i procuratori sono pagati dai giocatori, se il giocatore vuole rimanere in un club il procuratore lavora per farlo rimanere, se il procuratore non fa gli interessi del giocatore esso può essere licenziato. 

Ma non mi piacevano i suoi metodi, detto questo riposi in pace. (Qui dentro fino a ieri lo chiamavano "Suino" "Maiale" ecc ecc).


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E' il Karma, fratello.
> 
> Far finta che mi dispiace non è nel mio carattere... gli ho detto peste e corna (come del resto tutti quì sul forum).
> Ma è stata gente come lui (lui in primis) che ha fatto precipitare lo sport più bello al mondo al limite del collasso, quindi speriamo non vengano fuori alri procuratori-squali come era lui.
> ...


Chiaramente bisogna avere rispetto del dolore dei parenti, amici e affetti vari.
Però non riesco proprio a dire qualcosa di positivo su di lui e non sarebbe corretto fingere altro, pur non augurando mai il male a nessuno (o con rarissime eccezioni).
Purtroppo il calcio rimarrà marcio anche senza di lui.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Capisco perfettamente, ma in fin dei conti lui faceva il suo lavoro..le sue porcate gliele permettevano e lui giustamente pensava ad arricchirsi. Moralmente sbagliato ma gli hanno concesso di fare il bello e cattivo tempo


Si, con la storia "faceva il suo lavoro" ci sono stati i più grandi scempi dell'umanità! Anche i boia nazisti facevano il loro lavoro, come i dirigenti di Goldman Sachs facevano il loro lavoro facendo sprofondare il mondo in una delle crisi economiche più spaventose di sempre. ecc.

C'è modo e modo di fare "il proprio lavoro" quello etico anche tendente a raggiungere i massimi proftti e quello speculativo-ricattatorio alle basi del lavoro di Mino.
Dal suo arrivo i procuratori hanno cominciato a pensare prima alle loro tasche e poi ai benefici, soprattutto di carriera, dei propri assistiti.
Dal suo arrivo i giocatori seguono pedessiquamente i dettami del "raggiungi la fine del contratto senza firmare" per avere l'arma ricattatoria verso le società.

Ripeto c'è modo e modo di fare il *proprio lavoro: *quello etico e rispettoso delle regole e quello mafioso tendente al profitto personale in barba ai regolamenti e ai riconoscimenti dovuti a chi ha formato dei giocatori.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Amico permettimi di aggiungere:quanti sono quelli qua dentro,me compreso,che avrebbero portato avanti quel lavoro in modo diverso dal suo?Ha sempre cercato di massimizzare il prodotto,a favore suo e a favore del prodotto stesso.Lo abbiamo odiato sportivamente ma non posso nascondere che un velo di tristezza mi e' salito,come mi accade sempre quando viene a mancare qualcuno che ha caratterizzato la mia vita da tifoso,che riposi in pace.


Si rispettano tutte le opinioni ma io, per come sono abituato, non cerco mai di diventare schiavo di un sistema che poi diventa addirittura malinconico, tutti noi ricordiamo Galliani e Raiola insieme, tempi passati e siamo schiavi di quei momenti, dei teatrini, delle porcate, ma da lì a dispiacersi perché quello che abbiamo vissuto ci ha rappresentato e, diciamolo pure, usati, no, non troppo.
Non posso idolatrare ciò che è marcio e che so essere marcio, come non posso idolatrare persone che pur avendo tanti soldi pensano di essere al di sopra della malattia e pensano di potersene fregare della salute perché conta solo il soldo.
Raiola così come altre figure rappresentano il marcio per me, così nel calcio così nella vita, la morte poi, come sempre, non sbaglia mai e se ne sbatte se sei ricco o privilegiato, ma di sicuro una morte non mi farà rendere speciale ciò che da tifoso ho vissuto, un tifoso appassionato che magari un tempo non capiva il marcio che c'era dietro e che col tempo mi ha fatto prendere le distanze da abbonamenti tv e da un calcio che stava diventando sempre meno calcio ma biznis insulso senza limiti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Esattamente, i procuratori sono pagati dai giocatori, se il giocatore vuole rimanere in un club il procuratore lavora per farlo rimanere, se il procuratore non fa gli interessi del giocatore esso può essere licenziato.
> 
> Ma non mi piacevano i suoi metodi, detto questo riposi in pace. (Qui dentro fino a ieri lo chiamavano "Suino" "Maiale" ecc ecc).



Io non lo stimavo, sia chiaro, ma sapendo che appunto i giocatori potevano opporsi, non gli puntavo il dito più di tanto. È comunque un personaggio che ha fatto parte del calcio degli ultimi vent'anni, nel bene e nel male. Un giorno so che mi dispiaceró moltissimo anche per Galliani, che qui dentro è odiato a morte, giusto per fare un esempio. 
Ma è mai esistito un altro AD come Galliani? Nel bene e nel male è un icona vivente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si, con la storia "faceva il suo lavoro" ci sono stati i più grandi scempi dell'umanità! Anche i boia nazisti facevano il loro lavoro, come i dirigenti di Goldman Sachs facevano il loro lavoro facendo sprofondare il mondo in una delle crisi economiche più spaventose di sempre. ecc.
> 
> C'è modo e modo di fare "il proprio lavoro" quello etico anche tendente a raggiungere i massimi proftti e quello speculativo-ricattatorio alle basi del lavoro di Mino.
> Dal suo arrivo i procuratori hanno cominciato a pensare prima alle loro tasche e poi ai benefici, soprattutto di carriera, dei propri assistiti.
> ...


Premettendo che secondo me hai ragione (nel senso che Raiola ha fatto si arricchire i propri calciatori, ma in maniera non sempre troppo etica), bisogna dire che si parla pur sempre di calcio...


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


Ma cos


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2022)

Lo ricorderò come uno dei personaggi che ha contribuito ad uccidere il gioco più bello del mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si, con la storia "faceva il suo lavoro" ci sono stati i più grandi scempi dell'umanità! Anche i boia nazisti facevano il loro lavoro, come i dirigenti di Goldman Sachs facevano il loro lavoro facendo sprofondare il mondo in una delle crisi economiche più spaventose di sempre. ecc.
> 
> C'è modo e modo di fare "il proprio lavoro" quello etico anche tendente a raggiungere i massimi proftti e quello speculativo-ricattatorio alle basi del lavoro di Mino.
> Dal suo arrivo i procuratori hanno cominciato a pensare prima alle loro tasche e poi ai benefici, soprattutto di carriera, dei propri assistiti.
> ...


Ma infatti, rispetto massimo per ogni deceduto.

Raiola non faceva solo il suo lavoro, calpestava sogni e speranze e aspettative dei tifosi senza il minimo tentennamento ( che non dimentichiamolo mai, nell' ambiente calcio sono ricchi sfondati *grazie solo e soltanto a noi *, e non viceversa)
Sicuramente non sarà stato l' unico, ma esistono anche procuratori importanti ed eticamente corretti.

Detto questo, inutile star qui a filosofeggiare, è morto uno come ne muoiono tanti, e di lui nemmeno si può dire "salutava sempre"

Ad ogni modo il rispetto non si nega mai a nessuno dinanzi a queste cose.
RIP


----------



## Mika (28 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non lo stimavo, sia chiaro, ma sapendo che appunto i giocatori potevano opporsi, non gli puntavo il dito più di tanto. È comunque un personaggio che ha fatto parte del calcio degli ultimi vent'anni, nel bene e nel male. Un giorno so che mi dispiaceró moltissimo anche per Galliani, che qui dentro è odiato a morte, giusto per fare un esempio.
> Ma è mai esistito un altro AD come Galliani? Nel bene e nel male è un icona vivente.


Galliani a me dispiacerà molto, perché mi sta pure simpatico e poi è legato a tutte le vittorie del Milan oltre ai momenti da trollatore epico. Oltre al fatto che se dicevi qualcosa contro il Milan, si mangiava la stampa, celebre il litigio garbato contro un intervistatore Sky che era sbiancato per inesattezze. O come freddava i giornalisti alle conferenze stampe, come quella su Balotelli che difese il calciatore su una domanda acida di una inviata di Rai Tre riguardo alla frase "mela marcia" detta a Berlusconi al tempo in politica e alla Balotellate. Ecco quel lato mi manca, manca un AD che sia anche cattivo in modo garbato come lo è stato Galliani.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si è spento all'età di 54 anni il procuratore Mino Raiola.


Rip


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2022)

*ANSA*

RAIOLA GRAVISSIMO AL SAN RAFFAELE,
ZANGRILLO: 'COMBATTE'​


----------

